

The Blockchain Is the New Database, Get Ready to Rewrite Everything - wmougayar
http://startupmanagement.org/2014/12/27/the-blockchain-is-the-new-database-get-ready-to-rewrite-everything/

======
jarsin
Bitshares is developing a graph database on top of their blockchain

[http://bytemaster.bitshares.org/article/2014/12/24/Introduci...](http://bytemaster.bitshares.org/article/2014/12/24/Introducing-
BitShares-Object-Graph/)

